# Qld - New Mojo started



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Well I finally finished stuffing around setting up th A.I with a sounder, rod holders and other tit-bits.





























So I decided to have a hit out on Thursday, 3rd outing. First 2 outings no fish. One day I will try and tear myself away from taking a rod and just enjoy the sailing.
Arrived at Pirate Park around 4.30am and proceeded to set her up, well about 45minutes later it was done. 
Hopefully I will get faster as I get use to her. Bit more stuffing around launching her, must remeber to put cart's belt buckles on the opposite side of the tramp.
Once launch the reason was clear why I bought the A.I. A little breeze from the WNW was blowing and I was able to just cruise at 2.5kmhs while trolling some plastics. 








Did this up to Scarborough Reef. Plenty of stinkers and a few kayakers as well there.
Saw one stinker pull in a small bream by the looks, so as I headed up past the stick I decided to swap over to hardbodies and head straight out, well almost straight.
The wind had picked up a little bit, but nothing to worry about. 
Just kept playing with the sounder while I waited for that strike. Reached almost 9klms out and decide to head back.
The wind had kicked up a notch and I was cutting into some chop on the way back.
Still no fish as I came close to land. The weather became very pleasant with the sun warming my body, so I decided to have a last hit out on some marks with plastics. 
I was coming close to the first mark when the rod took a bow and line started stripping off fast, Love it!
Picked up the rod and could feel a good fish on, tried to wind the other line in, but, that didn't happen.
After a good little battle I saw a nice Snapper on the end of the line. Should I lip-grip or gaff, chose gaff.
Well after the first strike bounce off the scales, I tried hooking it under her gills, that didn't happen either.
Wishing I had bought a net at this time, I changed over to the lip-grips and eventually got her.
Definitely wasn't my best landing, but, she was still in my lap so that was all that mattered.








Turned out I had stuffed up again turning the GoPro on, so sorry no footage. Probably best after that landing fiasco.
After untangling the 2nd line that was wrapped around the fish and other line, I headed once more to the marks.
But the N.Easterly had other ideas and got stronger, so I called it a day, happy with no donut.
Starting to add some mojo to the new kayak, fingers crossed that it continues.
Cheers
Paul
p.s Caught a Herring and nothing else on the 20-12-13.








Caught while using my old Outback.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Top set up and nice snap and tarpon.


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice work... The sailing sounds fun but don't think I could handle the 45min setup and strip down at the end of the session.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

nice snap Paul. You get faster at setup. Is that the sounder transducer hanging down on the black pipe in the last on land shot? How does that go sailing along? Noisy? How do you stop it planing to the surface at speed?


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

wongus said:


> Nice work... The sailing sounds fun but don't think I could handle the 45min setup and strip down at the end of the session.


They do take a lot more to setup, but, once done they more then make up for it on the water if you want to cover a big area or distance.
A trailer would help to cut the time down considerably. Seriously thinking of getting one. I read somewhere about a $600 trailer modified with the holders from Hobie, bugger if I could find it again.



salticrak said:


> don't ya wish those tarpon grow big like the ones in Florida?


It would be like having a Marlin on the line. This one was leaping everywhere. I forgot to turn the GoPro on until the last moments so missed a lot of good action shots.



paulo said:


> Is that the sounder transducer hanging down on the black pipe in the last on land shot? How does that go sailing along? Noisy? How do you stop it planing to the surface at speed?


1- It is, it has a alloy bar inside some conduit, that it attaches to. The bar you actually bend to the shape you want. 2 - Works well, I only hit 9kmhs on this trip and it was angled only slightly back after covering 21.5klms. The screw that tightens the joint to the bar isn't the best, I might replace it with a wing-nut setup or drill a hole through and place a bolt through that. 3 - No noise that I notice. 4 - See no.2 answer.

While I got your attention Paulo. What conditions do you look for to launch at Moffats or is there a better location further up the coast?
If I want a Spanish Mackerel I am going to have to head up the coast.
There is no mention anywhere I looked, of Spanish Mackerel being caught in Moreton Bay, unless, maybe near Moreton or Stradbroke Islands, which even in a A.I is a bit far.

I forgot to mention the water temp near land was just over 26 degrees and further out just under 26.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for the reply on the transducer. The time i tried an external mount with pvc it was a disaster for all the reasons I asked about. I am going to have another go with a ram mount on the aka.

Mooloolaba is the easiest launch. Up to 3m easterly swell is still doable. Any swell south of east even bigger than 3m. Boat traffic is a problem on the weekends and in any swell you need to get out of their way if they want the channel. You need an early start to get a park this time of year. Probably your best chance of a mac. Sail to the blinker about 7k out via the inner gneerings or sail over towards Old Woman Island.

Moffats is doable with up to 2m easterly but you will have to time your run. Se swell to 2.5m is ok but if you have an easterly wind over 10k wind those swell heights back a little. Middle of the beach is the best spot. I always get off at the back of the small shore dump and time my run up the beach. Others like Trev sail straight on the shore. Rapers your best chance for macs or the patches 2ks past the blinker.

Middle Groin at Noosa is the other easy launch. Not sure about swell size or winds there. Its been a few years. 
Good luck.


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

Nice set up and nice snapper.

45 min to set up is along time and the clean up when you get home would be longer.

I find the more times I go kayak fishing the more and more stuff I take with me.

I sometimes wonder if a more simple approach to fishing would be better.

But the first time you leave something behind [the landing net ] is the time you need it most.

This is the dilemma we are all faced with.

Cheers Greg


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey Paul, I think the AI trailer is this one http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=55268&p=575483&hilit=Adventure+AND+trailer#p575483 maybe?

I did mine a bit different and bought one of these http://www.carlex.com.au/index1.html?c41.html&1 then added a 4 metre length of 65 x 65 x 3 mm galv box for an extended draw bar. Made up the box trailer bit from some ply I had around the place and made up something to support the front of the AI on the extended draw bar. All up came to about $1000 and I can use it for tip trips and it carries shed loads of gear when going camping. You can leave the AI on fully rigged and be one the water in 10 mins max


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for having a look Flump.
That one of Dans wasn't it though.

If my sh#t memory is right it was dinghy trailer or similar. I have to have another go looking for it.

I saw the Carlex Trailers and still thinking about using them. Not sure what setup at the moment.
It would have to be Galvanised, the ramp at Nth Queens Beach I would be using plus the trailer would be stored outside in the weather.
Also pulling the A.I onto it dripping with sea water from other locations.

Cheers
Paul


----------

